# Early 1950's murray mercury super deluxe fleetline



## DMAZ1 (Apr 3, 2013)

on ebay now...

Early 1950's murray mercury super deluxe fleetline. 26". Family owned since new,un-restored condition, original troxel seat, original delta ray headlight, batteries leaked in headlight causing a melted lens and rust on the front fender, small dent on seat post down tube. Tires have a little dry rot but hold air, not sure if they are original. Missing tank horn, but they are easily found here on ebay. Bike rides nice! Will include an original catalog page and a couple advertisement reprint.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 4, 2013)

DMAZ1 said:


> View attachment 90860View attachment 90861
> 
> on ebay now...
> 
> Early 1950's murray mercury super deluxe fleetline. 26". Family owned since new,un-restored condition, original troxel seat, original delta ray headlight, batteries leaked in headlight causing a melted lens and rust on the front fender, small dent on seat post down tube. Tires have a little dry rot but hold air, not sure if they are original. Missing tank horn, but they are easily found here on ebay. Bike rides nice! Will include an original catalog page and a couple advertisement reprint.




Nice bike - I have the ladies version of same model. They are really something when they are in front of you. Pics never do those bikes justice.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 4, 2013)

Front fork on this bike looks bent...............?


----------



## DMAZ1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Front fork on this bike looks bent...............?




I think the picture is an optical illusion, the bike rides fantastic.


----------



## Boris (Apr 4, 2013)

Front fork on this bike looks bent...............?


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 4, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Front fork on this bike looks bent...............?



 Ahh man I was going to call that.....


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks Dent,Dave??What part gives you any doubt or are you trying to sound like a nice guy?


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely bent....


----------



## DMAZ1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good call guys, I talked to a very knowledgeable gentleman on the phone and he told me how to check it. Probably bent back 10 degrees. Kinda feel dumb now, I've been looking at this bike for 35 years and never gave it a thought. Nothing binds on the steering.  Anyways, I think I have it sold. 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Boris (Apr 7, 2013)

Larmo first noticed that it was bent. I figured since it was one of those rare occasions when I could actually agree with him about anything, that I'd better jump at the opportunity.

I believe that I'm beginning to get a feel of how the sarcastic font is supposed to work now.


----------



## jmastuff (Jan 21, 2016)

old ad, by chance do you still have it?


----------

